# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  Đấu giá  cặp rail 20 bock con lăn ủng hộ diễn đàn

## lkcnc

Em tham gia diễn đàn cũng đã được một thời gian 
Đợt này em có sưu tập được cặp rail và tự nhận thấy là đẹp cũng tương đối độc 
Em xin đấu giá một cặp rail bản 20 bock dạng con lăn  ủng hộ 100% cho diễn đàn
+ Rail bock dạng con lăn bản rộng 20 
+ Rail dài 250mm hành trình khoảng 100mm 
+ Tình trạng hàng mới 99% ( Hàng chưa qua sử dụng ) 
 Nay em tổ chức đấu giá để ủng hộ 100% cho diễn đàn  và cũng mong diễn đàn ngày càng phát triển tạo sân chơi cho những anh em đam mê chế tạo 

Hình thức tham gia đấu giá 
 Giá khởi điểm là 100.000 Đồng ( Một trăm nghìn đồng chẵn ) 
Bước giá thấp nhất là 10.000 đ 
Thời gian đấu giá bắt đầu từ 22h ngày hôm nay ( 30/01/2015 ) đến hết 22h ngày 01/02/2015 ( Tình theo giờ Hà Nội ) 
Người giành thắng lợi là người trả giá cao nhất .
Trong trường hợp người có trả giá cao nhất xin rút thì quyền thắng sẽ dành cho người tiếp theo
Sau khi có kết quả đấu giá người thắng đấu giá liên lạc chuyển tiền vào tài khoản diễn đàn. Sau khi nhận được thông báo nhận được tiền trong tai khoản mình sẽ chuyển hàng và sẽ miễn phí tiền ship ( trong phạm vi Việt Nam ) 
Các bác ở Hà Nội thì có thể qua cửa hàng của mình xem hàng đấu giá và nhận hàng.
 P/s : Mình rất mong nhận được sự ủng hộ của tất cả mọi người và mong đóng góp phần nhỏ bé diễn đàn ngày càng phát triển
 Xin cảm ơn tất cả mọi người

----------

anhcos, anhxco, CBNN, CKD, conga, Gamo, itanium7000, ppgas, thuhanoi

----------


## Luyến

em trả 110k. Hi vọng sẽ mua được 2 cặp  :Big Grin:

----------


## DUYCNC

E trả 150k, hàng đẹp thế chú H

----------


## anhxco

mần phát cho vui:
160k

----------


## Khoa C3

EM hóng hớt 200k

----------


## itanium7000

Hihi, lúc chiều định hốt hết toàn bộ IKO LRXDC20 này nhưng nghĩ thừa thãi quá, để dành cho người khác nữa.

----------

lkcnc

----------


## lkcnc

Hàng đẹp và hàng mới chưa qua sử dụng. Bock dạng con lăn . Máy điện thoại của em hơi kém nên chưa có độ nét cao

----------


## occutit

Em hóng 400k  :Smile: )

----------

lkcnc

----------


## thuhanoi

Từ từ rồi cũng nhừ 410k  :Big Grin:

----------

lkcnc

----------


## Luyến

Em post bài Lúc 10h00' bác chủ sửa bài Lúc10h02' em bị hớ giờ đính chính lại bon chen phát. 220k

----------


## lkcnc

> Hihi, lúc chiều định hốt hết toàn bộ IKO LRXDC20 này nhưng nghĩ thừa thãi quá, để dành cho người khác nữa.


Lúc chiều đi ra ngoài cũng sợ ở nhà có bác nào vui vui hốt hết nên đã thủ sẵn một cặp tặng diễn đàn rồi nhưng mà mai chú qua xem bộ máy tính công nghiệp thuộc hàng độc

----------

itanium7000

----------


## occutit

600k. Các bác chơi ác em quá  :Mad:

----------


## thuhanoi

> 600k. Các bác chơi ác em quá


Dí tận lung cụ cu be ti mới được ------------- // 610k  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhxco

:Big Grin: , từ thiện có khác, mới mở màn mà mấy bác chơi ác quá!
620k

----------


## occutit

800k các bác dí tiếp đi. Em đi ngủ đây.

----------


## Khoa C3

Em cũng đi ngủ, không dám đú với các cụ nữa.

----------


## biết tuốt

lần này em ngồi xem  :Big Grin:

----------


## foxnguyen

làm phát nào, 850k  :Big Grin:

----------


## ppgas

Adm chuyển thread này vào mục đấu giá cho nó chuyên nghiệp... :Big Grin:

----------


## occutit

Anh em cứ đấu tiếp, mình ngồi xem đã :Big Grin:

----------


## foxnguyen

Tình hình ảm đạm wá.  :Smile:

----------


## Luyến

Mấy thím ngồi canh Me chờ giờ hoàng đạo đó. Em lót gạch ngồi chờ đây.

----------


## occutit

Không phải đâu, Các thím bị em kê giá lên chót vót giờ đang ngồi run sợ mình đấu thắng lol

----------

Gamo

----------


## foxnguyen

:Smile: . Thấy kô ai đấu giá.mình nghĩ nên kết thúc hôm nay là dc rồi. Đang cần cây này. Ahhaha

----------


## foxnguyen

Luôn tiện bid phát nữa.900k cho chẳn . Ai bid nữa thì nhường luôn. :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

hành trình 1 tấc , ray con lăn chấp luôn ray 25 , tính ra chỉ mới 900K , vẫn còn rẻ chán .... hehehe

----------


## itanium7000

> Luôn tiện bid phát nữa.900k cho chẳn . Ai bid nữa thì nhường luôn.


Bác cứ bid nữa đi nếu quyết lấy, 900k chưa là gì cả  :Wink:

----------


## anhxco

bác foxnguyen sao bỏ cuộc rồi, thêm 10k là đá địt đc bác à  :Smile:

----------


## occutit

Thế chuẩn bị có anh hùng núp nhảy vào rồi. Các bác phải đẩy giá lên cao nữa mới được. Ha ha

----------


## huyquynhbk

cặp ray xanh đen là của hãng gì thế bác Huy ơi?

----------


## hoctap256

em lót dép hóng.......... đợi áp chót chốt phát ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ryan

910k. Ngày mai đứt cáp toàn VN

----------


## lkcnc

Cũng rail con lăn luôn nhe. Đây là hàng mới nhé các bác

----------


## CNC PRO

Chào các bạn!
Căn cứ theo yêu cầu của bạn *lkcnc* cũng như nội dung cuộc đấu giá này. CNC PRO xin xác nhận và cảm ơn tấm lòng của bạn lkcnc cũng như các bạn cùng tham gia đấu giá.

Bạn lkcnc cũng đã nêu rỏ cách thức đấu giá, cũng như cách xử lý các trường hợp người của người thắng cuộc nhưng bỏ cuộc nên mình không muốn nói gì thêm.
Để tránh những điều kém vui như kỳ đấu giá trước. Mình chỉ muốn nhắc một điều "_Hãy tìm hiểu và nghĩ kỹ về món hàng trước khi cho giá_"

Đây là thông tin người phụ trách tài chính của diễn đàn. Bác nào thắng thì làm thủ tục rồi đợi nhận hàng nhé.

Phạm Duy Anh
- 007.100.3489.738 Vietcombank, chi nhánh Phú Thọ, HCM.
- 06000.316.0028 Sacombank, pgd Âu Cơ, HCM.
nội dung: ung ho cncprovn.com

Lần nữa trân trọng cảm ơn tâm lòng của thành viên đã dành cho diễn đàn CNCProVN.com

----------

lkcnc

----------


## garynguyen

1850k / 2 cặp ( em chỉ cần hai cặp hoặc không)

----------


## Ryan

950k. Mình tham gia ủng hộ diển đàn nên chỉ lấy 1 cặp.

----------


## lkcnc

Thêm độ nét của hàng 
Bác Ryan đang là người đứng đầu các bác tiếp tục đấu giá nào . Thời gian chỉ còn 1h nữa kết thúc

----------


## biết tuốt

chỉ còn 1 tiếng nữa thôi à  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  em trả 950k /1cặp , cũng may chủ thớt không để giờ chốt là 3h sáng haha mùa này rét sun vòi ai dậy  nổi  :Wink:

----------

lkcnc

----------


## magic_kid

E trả 1tr cho tròn

----------


## Ryan

Lộn rồi anh Biết Tuốt ơi, nhưng tui vẫn khoái đứng một mình. 960k. :Big Grin:

----------


## Ryan

Xin lổi nhé. 1010k :Big Grin:

----------

lkcnc

----------


## lkcnc

còn 40p nữa, các bác nhanh tay sở hữu cặp rail bock con lăn hàng mới bản 20 . Bác Ryan đang dẫn đầu nếu ở Hà Nội bác mai qua nhận hàng luôn nhé

----------


## Ryan

Tui ở Saigon anh ơi.

----------

lkcnc

----------


## lkcnc

> Tui ở Saigon anh ơi.


Vâng bác em sẽ chuyển ngay sau khi nhận được thông tin chuyển khoản của bác Duy Anh và địa chỉ của bác dành chiến thắng ( Em miễn phí ship và chuyển nhanh luôn )

----------


## magic_kid

Chưa hết thời gian mà A.Huy 1050k  :Smile:

----------

lkcnc

----------


## Ryan

> Chưa hết thời gian mà A.Huy 1050k


Đúng rồi. Tiếp tục 1060k. :Big Grin:

----------


## itanium7000

Em trả 1070k

----------


## Ryan

Cú chót. 1100k :Big Grin:

----------


## itanium7000

1110k......

----------

lkcnc, Ryan

----------


## Ryan

Thua rồi sao?  :Big Grin: 
Cũng hổng sao, nhưng anh chủ cho hỏi đến 22h hay hết 22h để tui còn tiếp tục.

----------


## lkcnc

> Thua rồi sao? 
> Cũng hổng sao, nhưng anh chủ cho hỏi đến 22h hay hết 22h để tui còn tiếp tục.


Thời gian đấu giá bắt đầu từ 22h ngày hôm nay ( 30/01/2015 ) đến hết 22h ngày 01/02/2015 ( Tình theo giờ Hà Nội ) 

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/37...#ixzz3QVSUMXzR 
Vâng em xin lỗi là thời gian vẫn còn đến hết 22h tức là thời gian kết thúc sẽ là 23h00

----------

itanium7000, magic_kid

----------


## magic_kid

Chốt giá 1150k  :Smile:

----------


## Ryan

Hông sao anh.
Bản thân tui đọc lướt qua cũng nghỉ đến 22h, chỉ là đọc lại thì thấy vậy thôi.
Tiếp tục được không anh?

----------


## lkcnc

> Hông sao anh.
> Bản thân tui đọc lướt qua cũng nghỉ đến 22h, chỉ là đọc lại thì thấy vậy thôi.
> Tiếp tục được không anh?


Được bác ah đến hết 22h tức là đấu giá đến 22h59p59'' Các bác nhé. Em nhìn nhầm

----------


## Ryan

> Chốt giá 1150k


Sao được, 1160k  :Big Grin:

----------


## lkcnc

Bác Ryan vẫn là người dẫn đầu em đợi thêm phút chót

----------


## biết tuốt

ây da 1020k vậy

----------


## Ryan

Anh Minh lộn hoài.
Nhân tiện xin lổi anh itanium7000 nhé. :Embarrassment:

----------


## lkcnc

Còn 6p nữa em vẫn đợi có chút thay đổi phút chót

----------


## ahdvip

> ây da 1020k vậy


kakaka, tay này chờ phút chót mà gõ cũng nhầm. Phiên đấu giá này hấp dẫn quá, em theo dõi từ sớm tới giờ. Kết thúc rồi anh em ai làm việc nấy nhá ^^, đợi chủ tài khoản lên tiếng anh chủ thớt lựa cặp nào đẹp nhất gửi cho người thắng nha.

----------

lkcnc

----------


## Ryan

Tui thắng hả? Vậy thêm cục sắt về nhà.  :Big Grin: 
Sáng mai sẽ nhờ anh bạn gửi tiền cho CKD.
Chúc anh em thành viên khoẻ mạnh, diển đàn ngày càng phát triển.

----------

lkcnc

----------


## lkcnc

Cảm ơn tất cả các Bác đã tham gia đấu giá.
 Xin chúc mừng Bác Ryan, Bác vào xác nhận hộ em và gửi cho em xin địa chỉ sau khi diễn đàn nhận được sự đóng góp của Bác em sẽ chuyển khoản
Và quá thời gian 2 ngày mà bác Duy Anh chưa nhận được tài khoản thì quyền thắng cuộc sẽ dành cho người đứng thứ 2 
Một lần nữa em xin cảm ơn mọi người

----------

Ryan

----------


## biết tuốt

hjc vãi thật hôm nay em gật gà với thằng bạn nên mắt  mũi tèm lem  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   hjc , chúc mừng bác  RYAN , chào mừng bác đến với con đường đốt tiền  :Big Grin:

----------

lkcnc

----------


## magic_kid

Lơ là chút đã mất rồi. Chúc mừng bác Ryan

----------

lkcnc

----------


## itanium7000

> Anh Minh lộn hoài.
> Nhân tiện xin lổi anh itanium7000 nhé.


Xin lỗi vụ gì vậy bác? Do nãy giờ em có việc bận quá không thì dí bác chết luôn. Chúc mừng bác có cặp rail đẹp như em cũng đang có rồi!

----------

lkcnc

----------


## CKD

Xác nhận
1. *Ryan* 1160K
2. * magic_kid* 1150K
3. *itanium7000* 1110K

----------

lkcnc

----------


## lkcnc

Bác Ryan cho em xin số điện thoại địa chỉ em gửi luôn ạ

----------


## Luyến

Hôm qua e đi tiếp khách có tẹo dấm trong người cố tình ngồi hóng giờ hoàng đạo mà lăn qoay ra ngủ. Vậy đấu giá kết thúc em xin chúc mừng bác Rayan chúc diễnh đàn thành công.

----------


## CKD

Đã nhận được sự ủng hộ của bác *Ryan* & *lkcnc*, số tiền là 1200K.

Bác lkcnc lo chuyển hàng nhé.

Thay mặt thành viên diễn đàn CNCProVN, thay mặt CNC PRO, CKD xin cảm ơn các bạn đã ủng hộ.

----------


## lkcnc

> Đã nhận được sự ủng hộ của bác *Ryan* & *lkcnc*, số tiền là 1200K.
> 
> Bác lkcnc lo chuyển hàng nhé.
> 
> Thay mặt thành viên diễn đàn CNCProVN, thay mặt CNC PRO, CKD xin cảm ơn các bạn đã ủng hộ.


 Vâng em chưa nhận dc thông tin địa chỉ ? Không em gửi theo địa chỉ của Bác ADDmin

----------


## Nam CNC

gửi cho Nam CNC đi ... binh nhì Ryan bạn thân của tui...


134 Vĩnh Hội , F4 , Q4 , HCM   0908415648  , hi vọng chuyển nhanh thứ 4 nhận được hàng.

----------

Ryan

----------


## itanium7000

Xem đỡ để đợi lúc nhận hàng bác Nam và binh nhì Ryan nhé.

----------


## Nam CNC

ngắn quá chẳng làm ăn được gì , chứ nó thêm 1 tấc nữa em tham gia cho các bác máu liền.

----------


## ahdvip

> Xem đỡ để đợi lúc nhận hàng bác Nam và binh nhì Ryan nhé.


Hic, nhìn lung linh quá, đã thật

----------


## Ryan

Cám ơn các bạn đã mừng với tui.
Cám ơn anh Nam nhận hàng dùm vì thực ra nhà tui chỉ để ngủ, còn ngoài ra thì lang thang ngoài đưởng không à.
Xin anh chủ chuyển hàng qua anh Nam dùm.
Chúc mọi người vui vẻ.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## lkcnc

> Cám ơn các bạn đã mừng với tui.
> Cám ơn anh Nam nhận hàng dùm vì thực ra nhà tui chỉ để ngủ, còn ngoài ra thì lang thang ngoài đưởng không à.
> Xin anh chủ chuyển hàng qua anh Nam dùm.
> Chúc mọi người vui vẻ.


Hàng đã lên đường vào chiều hôm nay rồi 
Cảm ơn bác rất nhiều

----------

Ryan

----------

